# More on N Frames



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not into stainless guns, but I did buy a Smith & Wesson Model 625 in .45 ACP. The clips got to be too much to fool with, and I used it in .45 AR for awhile. And I sure didn't like the round butt.

Well, I hung on to that gun awhile, hoping to find a bargain in a Model 629. My plan was to use the 5" full lug barrel on the 629, and bore out the cylinder for .45 S&W. The .45 S&W would work with .45 Colt speedloaders, and I figured I'd resurrect the .45 S&W cartridge, as I had cut down some old .45 Colt cases. Never got around to this project, and now the .45 S&W is alive and well again in Cowboy Action Shooting.

But had my project come to fruition, I'd of had a 5" full lug, stainless sixshooter in .45 S&W that could be loaded with HKS speedloaders.

Bob Wright


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Bob Wright said:


> I'm not into stainless guns, but I did buy a Smith & Wesson Model 625 in .45 ACP. The clips got to be too much to fool with, and I used it in .45 AR for awhile. And I sure didn't like the round butt.
> 
> Well, I hung on to that gun awhile, hoping to find a bargain in a Model 629. My plan was to use the 5" full lug barrel on the 629, and bore out the cylinder for .45 S&W. The .45 S&W would work with .45 Colt speedloaders, and I figured I'd resurrect the .45 S&W cartridge, as I had cut down some old .45 Colt cases. Never got around to this project, and now the .45 S&W is alive and well again in Cowboy Action Shooting.
> 
> ...


WoW
Got pics?

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------

